# Rochester,NY Regulars?



## PastorJack (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone in and around Rochester, NY - I am usually at the Outlet Gun Club on Atlantic Ave in Penfield on Sunday afternoons. Anyone interested in meeting for a smoke, this place is very cigar friendly and has great drink prices.

Alcohol, tobacco, and firearms. Can't beat it!


----------



## Herf_Nerder (Mar 8, 2006)

I went shooting there once with my dad maybe 5 years back... although just to the range (I go to the Williamson Rod and Gun Club myself as I like the longer range they have there). Never went inside the clubhouse in the Penfield club though, but I've heard it was smoker friendly as well.

I'm certainly down with doing like a mini herf of sorts if there are any other BOTL here in the Rochester area who could come.

Speaking of places to smoke, are there any places in Rochester to smoke at all? I've only been into gars for about a year now, and I've never really looked, so as far as I know, there are non lol.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not even sure how far away that is. It shouldn't be too far, I'm near Stamford/Norwalk CT, so... any guesses?


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm not even sure how far away that is. It shouldn't be too far, I'm near Stamford/Norwalk CT, so... any guesses?


More than likely too far. I'm across from Kingston, NY usually and its a 4 1/2 hour drive, 5 hour train ride. So...probably pretty damn far for you.

However...at this point...I'm at Rochester! I'm currently hanging out at U of R, as a freshman, so my transportation is pretty limited, but I can see what I can do, mebbe.


----------



## PastorJack (Jan 13, 2007)

sspolv said:


> However...at this point...I'm at Rochester! I'm currently hanging out at U of R, as a freshman, so my transportation is pretty limited, but I can see what I can do, mebbe.


My wife works at the UofR, and I'd be happy to provide transportation. Let me know if interested, we can PM arrangements.


----------



## PastorJack (Jan 13, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm not even sure how far away that is. It shouldn't be too far, I'm near Stamford/Norwalk CT, so... any guesses?


It's about 6 hours drive according to Google maps.


----------



## PastorJack (Jan 13, 2007)

Herf_Nerder said:


> Speaking of places to smoke, are there any places in Rochester to smoke at all? I've only been into gars for about a year now, and I've never really looked, so as far as I know, there are non lol.


There's the Havana Club in Pittsford (very expensive to join) and the Havana House in East Rochester (cigar shop with a few chairs).

In the city there's a place called The Cigar Factory on State St near Kodak Office. It's run by a man named Cisso who is very friendly and a great cigar roller. In fact, he and a couple of others roll all of the cigars in the shop. He also offers South & Central American beer & Wine for on site consumption, and always has the coffee on. See http://www.doncissocafe.com for more info.

There's Havana Moe's, a bar on East Ave near Gibbs St that is very cigar friendly and has some smokes for sale (although they are a bit pricey) and Pineapple Jack's on Spencerport Rd in Gates, which has a smoking room and a humidor stocked and maintained by Dewey Ave Smoke Shop.

And there's the gun club.


----------



## Herf_Nerder (Mar 8, 2006)

PastorJack said:


> There's the Havana Club in Pittsford (very expensive to join) and the Havana House in East Rochester (cigar shop with a few chairs).
> 
> In the city there's a place called The Cigar Factory on State St near Kodak Office. It's run by a man named Cisso who is very friendly and a great cigar roller. In fact, he and a couple of others roll all of the cigars in the shop. He also offers South & Central American beer & Wine for on site consumption, and always has the coffee on. See http://www.doncissocafe.com for more info.
> 
> ...


Holy Crap, so many places, thanks for the info! I figured finding places to smoke in Rochester was like looking for hens teeth, but I guess the legends are true!:ss


----------

